# Games that you played while you were growing up~



## Temari (Apr 7, 2015)

What are some video games that you grew up with as a child? What do you remember about it? Do you still own those games? What was your first game system? Tell about your childhood gaming experiences!

I started playing video games with the fam when I was 3. I have a lot of video games that I grew up with...like a lot. I have a lot of crazy things that I remember too, but I'll save that for later.

Some of the main games that I played as a kid was Mario Kart Double Dash, *Super Mario Sunshine* (still waiting for a remake or sequel tbh), the original Spyro games, and the Spongebob games which are underated c:


----------



## Cirom (Apr 8, 2015)

Heh, it all depended when and where I was at the time, really.

For the *PC*, my most memorable childhood games would be _Star Wars Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcast_, _Airfix Dogfighter_, _Sonic Robo Blast 2_. Many an hour was spent playing _Jedi Outcast_ while I was bored. ;D

For the *PlayStation 2*, my most memorable games would be _Sonic Heroes_, _Sonic Mega Collection Plus_, _TY the Tasmanian Tiger_ and _Need for Speed Underground 2_. For what is essentially a Super Mario 64 clone, TY was actually really fun, and I still play it to this day!

For my *Game Boy Advance*, they would be _Super Mario Advance_, _Konami Krazy Racers_ and _Beyblade G-Revolution_. I lost the cart to Krazy Racers, though. Always wondered where that went. Wish I could find another copy of it. ;< That game was awesome.

My grandparents also had a *SEGA Saturn*, with _Christmas NiGHTS into Dreams_, _Virtua Fighter 2_ and numerous demo discs of games like _Sonic Jam_ and _Panzer Dragoon_. I could never beat my gramps at Virtua Fighter. Shame the Saturn's broke now, though - I'd love to fight him on it again. They also had a *PlayStation 1[/i] as well, which we often played Bust A Move 4 on.

And later on to my 10th birthday, I also recieved a Nintendo DS, with classics such as Sonic Rush, Mario Kart DS and a game I would later end up playing for almost 2 years straight, Animal Crossing Wild World.


I recently found my old PS2 save game cartridge. I really should get around to finally finishing Sonic Heroes.*


----------



## Temari (Apr 8, 2015)

Sonic was such an awesome game. I'm getting nostalgia just reading about it ;u;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2015)

I grew up with Paper Mario, Mario Party 2, Sonic Series, Super Mario Sunshine, Spyro 1, Ty the Tasmanian Tiger, Super Monkey Ball, Pitfall the lost expedition, Pac-Man World 2 and the super smash bros series. Those were the ones I remember playing as growing up as a child. The others I can't remember the names of.

I forgot about Super Mario 64! How could I forget!


----------



## mynooka (Apr 8, 2015)

Pokemon Blue, Silver, Stadium 1 and 2, etc...

It was more than just the games too, everyone played the card game and watched the tv show/movies.  The Pokemon series was one of the bigger highlights of my childhood for sure.


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Temari said:


> Some of the main games that I played as a kid was Mario Kart Double Dash, *Super Mario Sunshine* (still waiting for a remake or sequel tbh), the original Spyro games, and the Spongebob games which are underated c:



SpongeBob SquarePants: Employee of the Month has a very special place within my heart. I can't remember how many times I played that thing....good times.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 8, 2015)

I didn't really play video games in my childhood. I guess I had a few PC games like Mall Tycoon, School Tycoon, Zoo Tycoon, and Petz. I also had various TV show related games for my Gameboy like Fairly Odd Parents, Kim Possible, and Spongebob.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 8, 2015)

Pretty sure my very first video game ever was _Putt Putt Saves the Zoo_. Did anyone else ever play the Humongous games as a kid?

From there, my first handheld was the opaque purple GameBoy Colour with a Winnie the Pooh game (I think I was around 5?), and my first console was the N64 for Christmas with Super Mario 64 (and a bunch of other games I can't remember right now) when I was 7. And so the addition began. :')


----------



## Geoni (Apr 8, 2015)

Mariah said:


> School Tycoon



They had a school tycoon?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LaBelleFleur said:


> Pretty sure my very first video game ever was _Putt Putt Saves the Zoo_. Did anyone else ever play the Humongous games as a kid?



Yep. Pajama Sam and Freddy Fish.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 8, 2015)

Dad said:


> They had a school tycoon?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...








Yes.


----------



## Geoni (Apr 8, 2015)

Reminds me of the really bad cruise ship and prison tycoons you'd get for cheap at best buy.


----------



## penguins (Apr 8, 2015)

so many games
my father would take us out every friday when he got paid and he, my brother, and i would get a new video game 
ones that are pretty prominent for me growing up are super mario sunshine, kirby air ride, animal crossing, super mario strikers, some hello kitty game for the ps2 ive seen to forgotten the name of, diddy kong racing, star fox 64, super smash bros melee, donkey kong 64, super mario 64, mario kart 64, and a ton of others i don't know off the top of my head 
pretty awesome


----------



## Tao (Apr 8, 2015)

There's quite a few I remember fondly growing up.


When I was around 3 years old I had a Sega Megadrive (or 'Genesis' for you Americans). The only games I remember playing were Sonic 2, Aladdin and Toy Story, though I had others that I don't remember. I didn't really like gaming that much then and the games were pretty boring. I've always found SEGA games to be a bit rubbish outside of the 2D Sonic games though. My mum sold the Megadrive to help buy an N64.

My step dad also had an SNES which I played from around age 4. This was pretty much the thing that got me gaming as the SNES was just awesome! We used to play Mario Kart and Super Mario World all the time, as well as Splatterhouse which was my first adult game :3

I had a gameboy so obviously my life revolved around Pokemon since that was the thing every kid ever at the time loved. I also had Donkey Kong, that was pretty awesome.

I got my N64 with Mario 64 and Mario Kart 64. Again, I played the hell out of these. My dad got me Banjo-Kazooie for my birthday and it's still one of my favorite games ever. There was also a game called 'Mischief Makers', I never got that far into it but I still liked it for some reason. I also loved Yoshi's Story and found it really hard as a kid, though looking back at it now it's so easy...I was a pretty dense kid...I still have my N64 and the games. 

My dad bought me a PS1 I think (I have one though I'm not 100% sure who actually bought it). The main game I got into here was Metal Gear Solid. It was just pure awesome. Took me ages to complete it though since I was stuck on disc 1 since I had borrowed the game from a friend who lost the box, obviously a code required to get to the second disc was on the box...It was years later that I actually completed it when I bought a copy myself. Regardless, it's among my top 5 franchises ever, so it left an impression.
Digimon World was another game I spent countless hours on. It's a shame they kind of abandoned that formula since the first Digimon World game was fantastic. The JRPG style ones they did after it were a bit rubbish.

I got a PS2 on the Christmas that it came out from my grandparents. Being grandparents, they forgot to get a game with it.
They took me to Toys R' Us when the shops opened and I got Jak and Daxter because the box looked cool. Again, this became one of my favorite series's.
I got GTAIII from Toys R' Us as well. I don't remember if it was on the same day, I just remember getting it. I spent stupid amounts of time on this just riding around and killing people. I didn't actually complete the game until years later.
I got Kingdom Hearts when I went to the Trafford Center with my grandparents and they let me choose a game. It caught my eye because the cover was all shiny and sparkly, plus it had Disney characters and violence. This also got me interested in Final Fantasy.

Around this time would be where I started saving up and buying most of my own stuff like my Gamecube. Super Mario Sunshine, Smash Bros, Wind Waker and Starfox Adventures are probably my favorite games from that.
There was also a game called 'Doshin the Giant'. Me and some friends found it in a game store preowned and we thought it looked really stupid. We all put money towards it and went to my friends house to play it to see how weird it really was since the box art looked so silly...I didn't really like it but I still remember it fondly though for some reason.



There's a quite few games there but honestly, that's a majority of the games I had whilst growing up. My family didn't have that much money so new games were rare, so I obviously got really attached to the ones I *did* have. It wasn't until I was around 16 that I could get enough money to buy games myself (and bought ALL THE GAMES)

It also makes me a little sad that of all those games, I knew absolutely nothing about any of them when I actually bought them. I just saw the box art, thought it looked cool and my mum/grandparents made the purchase based on that. You could actually do that back in the day and you were almost guaranteed that the game would be at least half decent and actually work...You can't do that these days, which is ****ing disgraceful.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 8, 2015)

sonic 2 was probably my very first game, and i played it with my brother (he always made me be Tails). i also played a ton of Sonic 3 (where i was also forced to be Tails). i loved playing the Pocahontas game for the sega genesis as well as Power Rangers and MK (yes i was allowed to play that at the age of 5 for some reason). 

i played Pokemon Red and Silver, Spyro 2, Parasite Eve 1, and a lot of Tomb Raider (it used to scare me so i would hand the controller to my mom a lot). i adored Sonic Adventure 1, 2 and Space Channel 5. oh, childhood :') 

oh! Yoshi Story and Diddy Kong racing were my jelly and jam~ i also really enjoy playing Goldeneye with my siblings, and Streets of Rage 3


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

Gameboy Color and Nintendo 64 were my childhood systems. 

I mainly had Pokemon Yellow, Super Mario Bros, and some Conker game. 

For N64, my dad always tells me I was pretty good at Pokemon Stadium, which was one of my favorites. I also played a lot of Harvest Moon 64, Mario Kart, Mario Party, Super Mario, Banjo Kazooie, Diddy Kong Racing, Donkey Kong, Yoshi's Story, Kirby and the Crystal Shards, Gex, Snowboard Kids, that weird Chameleon game, and plenty of other classics.

 I played so much 64 when I was little, it was ridiculous. My parents used to play a lot with me and I think that made it that much more fun. My dad was the best at Banjo Kazooie, I have no idea how he was so good. And Super Mario! He got us so many stars. 
But it's so funny to play video games with my parents now. It's been like 10 years since they played with me and when I got the WiiU I had MK8 and made them play it with me. But they both are so terrible at it now and they both blame it on the controller and swear up and down they would kick my butt at the 64 version because they're actually good at the game with the old controller


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Wario Land 3(GBC), Super Mario Land, Super Mario Land 2, First and various Pok?mon games (GB/GBC), Spyro: Year of the Dragon (PS1), Midtown Madness..think it was the 3rd for XBOX.

RCT2. Still play it though


----------



## AgentQwilfish (Apr 9, 2015)

It was all Donkey Kong Country and Abe's Oddysee mainly B)


----------



## Lock (Apr 9, 2015)

Started off with an Apple IIe, but a lot if the games my dad had were targeted for adults so they were difficult to understand. California Games and Who Framed Roger Rabbit were the first 'video games' (lolz) I was exposed to. My grandparents had an Atari so I would play Joust, Breakout and that terribly impossible Circus game whenever I would visit them.  

Uh... I remember playing a lot of video games but some of my personal classics include Battletoads, Rampage, the Animaniacs, Jurassic Park, Mighty Morphin Power Rangers, Street Fighter 2, Sonic the Hedgehog 2, Ecco the Dolphin The Tides of Time, Kirby's Dreamland, Bubsy II, Bubble Bobble, the Lion King, Shaq Fu, the Simpsons Bart's Nightmare, Harvest Moon, Street Fighter Alpha 3, Gran Turismo 2, Final Fantasy 7 & 8, Ehrgeiz Gold Bless the Ring, Chocobo Racing, Spyro the Dragon, Tomb Raider 2, Marvel vs Capcom, Jet Grind Radio, Shenmue, Age of Empires, Rayman, Earthworm Jim, Road Rash, Dynamite Cop!, Animal Crossing,  Metroid Prime, Digimon World, Sim Park, the Sims, Halo, Guilty Gear XX, Dead or Alive 2, Golden Sun, Hamtaro Ham Ham Games.... Yada yada I definitely can't think of them all, but those were games I put a lot of time into at least. 

I didn't list Pokemon cause that's just assumed...


----------



## desy (Apr 9, 2015)

I played Toontown since before I could read (I used to call on my mum and ask her what everyone was saying LOL) and a lot of online games. I didn't really have gaming systems as a kid, but we did have a PS2, and the only game I remember on it was the Finding Nemo game. It was fun until me and my younger sister got to the part where you're chased by the shark -- we kept getting eaten, and couldn't make it past, and gave up because getting eaten by a shark is terrifying at that age.

OH and I guess I played a lot of Reader Rabbit and JumpStart games (the Reader Rabbit Cloud 9 game was the best. & I think it was the JumpStart 4th Grade Adventures was great too.) My parents are both teachers so I played a lot of those educational games.


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone remember Theme hospital? :')


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 9, 2015)

I started with PC games until I was 5 or 6 when my brother finally started letting me play his SNES. Favorites were the Aladdin's Activity Center, Wallobee Jack In the Lost Leonardo, and Barbie's Magical Dream House (all '93-'94 I believe).


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 9, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Yes.



I loved this game!


----------



## Bojack (Apr 9, 2015)

I played a lot of the first two Paper Mario games, TTYD more so then 64. I played some Pokemon, and Dragon Quest too. Me and my friends played some of the DBZ fighting games a lot, those were always fun.


----------



## soda (Apr 9, 2015)

Tetris and Kid Pix


----------



## Temari (Apr 9, 2015)

desy said:


> I didn't really have gaming systems as a kid, but we did have a PS2, and the only game I remember on it was the Finding Nemo game. It was fun until me and my younger sister got to the part where you're chased by the shark -- we kept getting eaten, and couldn't make it past, and gave up because getting eaten by a shark is terrifying at that age.



Replying just for this I REMEMBER THAT GAME TOO THE SHARKS WERE SCARY....I'd constantly get hit by the underwater bombs too. My brother and I eventually got passed that level though, that game was so fun ;u;

I'll write my "story" later, aha~ I actually have quite a few things to say. Keep posting though! I love reading your experiences, even the really long ones c:


----------



## Naoko~ (Apr 15, 2015)

Crash Bandicoot and Spyro were my child favourites! c:


----------



## Joy (Apr 15, 2015)

Crash Bandicoot, The Sims, Marvel Nemesis, and Midtown Madness


----------



## Manzanas (Apr 15, 2015)

mayorofparadise said:


> Anyone remember Theme hospital? :')
> 
> View attachment 89812



Uhhhh, it had some very, very, very creepy Game Over scenes... like the doctor electrocuting a pacient in the basement or the same doctor dying on his birthday as he blows a party blower with his last breath.


----------



## Nay (Apr 15, 2015)

LOL I played Freddy Fish and Pajama Sam


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 15, 2015)

mayorofparadise said:


> Anyone remember Theme hospital? :')
> 
> View attachment 89812



YES! i still play that game. <3


----------



## Android (Apr 16, 2015)

Other than Nintendo games?

For Nintendo 64 I had freakin' Glover and I also played Gex 64 with my neighbor. After years of not playing them, I bought them for a couple of bucks in a market about a year ago and I was reminded about how much they suck.

I had this really cool Atlantis game for the Gameboy Color, and a Team Rocket game for the GBA. I still think the Team Rocket game is really cool. Dream Scheme, I think.

I was also kinda obsessed with Spyro and Bomberman games. Those were good.

I remember a Busy Town game for the old apple computers we played in school. That was fun. And Zoo Tychoon. I love Zoo Tychoon. And... oh! Disney Magic Artist Studio! Anyone played that? It was great/gross.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 16, 2015)

anyone remember Chameleon Twist? it was on the N64


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 16, 2015)

Ah, there's just too many to list. Some of my favorites on the Gamecube though were Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg, F-Zero GX, Twilight Princess, and Smash Bros. Melee.


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 16, 2015)

Super Mario Bros. and The Legend of Zelda on the NES.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 16, 2015)

I remember playing the  Sly Cooper games. I had a lot of fun with that.


----------



## Quill (Apr 18, 2015)

I grew up with a SNES, so the a lot of my childhood was spent play Donkey Kong, Mortal Kombat, and LoZ: A Link to the Past. A bunch of crappy racing games, too, but those weren't really my thing.


----------



## RebeccaShay (Apr 18, 2015)

I grew up with Sonic Adventure for the Sega Dreamcast. I played that almost everyday after school, I ended up beating the game in grade four though. 

Other games I would play throughout my childhood would be: ACWW, Sims, any Mario game for the Gameboy & DS Lite, Nintendogs, Super Monkey Ball, Spyro, Crash Bandicoot, 007 game for the Gameboy, Mario Kart DS, Hotshots Golf, Sonic Heros, Sonic Riders, Sonic Mega collection plus and Pacman for our Pacman arcade machine


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 18, 2015)

In order from first to last main games in my childhood: Animal Crossing (Game Cube) Pok?mon Ruby, Animal Crossing Wild World, Pok?mon Pearl, Animal Crossing City Folk, Pok?mon Platinum, Soul Silver. Then, things started wrapping up with hugely nostalgic things with Minecraft and Pok?mon White when I was about 10-11. I'm now 15. Well, will be in a few weeks.

So yeah, I didn't have a lot of variety, just LOTS of Pok?mon and Animal Crossing! Still the most priceless, cherished, elements of my childhood. There obviously were lots of other games I thoroughly enjoyed, but they aren't the most nostalgic things ever.


----------

